# Horizontal Siding Question



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

Ended up with a large quantity of 5/4" x 51/2" cedar decking boards that were out in the weather for 2 years. Want to install them in my garage as a decorative wall. Will run them horizontally and face nail/screw them in place. The wall is 10' tall so it will take about 22 boards from sill to ceiling. The garage is insulated but only heated occasionally so here in Nebraska it will see some pretty wide temperature/humidity swings.
The question is how should I allow for wood movement? I am afraid in the summer it may buckle from expansion and in the winter the gaps could get pretty ugly. We will be finishing the boards with a light pickling solution of diluted white paint but did not intend any other finish.
Thoughts?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike I was thinking cedar didn't move that much but I could be very wrong. To solve a movement problem you could cut some tongue grove joints, or you could simply overlap the boards.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would say you're not likely to get shrink/expansion as they were out in the weather long enough...tongue n groove is a good idea anyway...will seal cold n heat better...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Don is correct. The 2 methods typically used is T & G or lap. There are 2 types of lap joints. In one the boards are tapered, thin at the top and thick at the bottom, and the other is the shiplap style joint (easiest to do) where the edges of both boards are rabbetted, one on a face and the other on the back side. A jointer works great for making a lot of rabbets in a short time.

A 3rd style is vertical with about 4" between boards and then another board placed over the gap (board and batten). No matter which method you use you will need at least 2 more rows than you thought.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

It occured to me that a horizontal board and batten with a 45 degree on the top edge of the batten, would make a whole wall of a french cleat system. Any garage I would have would eventually need more storage!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I milled 1X8 Cedar for my house. I think the profile is called heritage. Its shiplap with a v groove in center and chamfered edges to match center groove. This is exterior but you are interior since it does not need to keep out water why not but edges with a crack in between 4d finish nail would make a nice spacer. I would use SS ring nails cause I like the look


----------

